# Sorry if I’m not on as much during the day!!



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 22, 2021)

Sorry everyone if I’m not on as much during the day I’m currently back in school I was on a break for a week and now I’m back so sorry and I also have lots of animal chores and stuff to do!! Much love ❤️


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 22, 2021)

Ffagirl22 said:


> Sorry everyone if I’m not on as much during the day I’m currently back in school I was on a break for a week and now I’m back so sorry and I also have lots of animal chores and stuff to do!! Much love ❤️


Thanks for the notice!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 22, 2021)

I smile at your online name. FFA was once considered a boys only class. A friend of mine and I were among the first girls in FFA in Houston. We went to Bellaire High School and girls being in FFA was a big deal. The newspaper even did an article on us, it was just unheard of. There were lockers for changing clothes to go to the ag farm, but we had to to to the girls gym to change clothes. There were a lot of things in the "boys only" club, but we just busted right on in.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 23, 2021)

Baymule said:


> I smile at your online name. FFA was once considered a boys only class. A friend of mine and I were among the first girls in FFA in Houston. We went to Bellaire High School and girls being in FFA was a big deal. The newspaper even did an article on us, it was just unheard of. There were lockers for changing clothes to go to the ag farm, but we had to to to the girls gym to change clothes. There were a lot of things in the "boys only" club, but we just busted right on in.


Yeah I’ve been in ffa for 5 or 4 years


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 24, 2021)

I absolutely love that. I have been in 4-H for 8 years, really wish ffa was an option at my school


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 24, 2021)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I absolutely love that. I have been in 4-H for 8 years, really wish ffa was an option at my school


So in 4-h what do you do?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 24, 2021)

Ffagirl22 said:


> So in 4-h what do you do?


I show chickens, horses, and sheep. I also play quiz bowl on the side. Really love every part of it, the experiences have been absolutely amazing.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 25, 2021)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I show chickens, horses, and sheep. I also play quiz bowl on the side. Really love every part of it, the experiences have been absolutely amazing.


Oh AWSOME yeah I barrel race I just don’t show horses ::


----------



## Baymule (Feb 25, 2021)

What grade does FFA start in? When I took FFA it started at 10th grade. I graduated in 1973 and you know what? I still have my old FFA jacket  hanging in my closet. 50 years later and I have kept that jacket always. I’d say being in FFA was a profound experience in my life. Kudos to you girl’s for following your heart and doing what you love.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 25, 2021)

Ffagirl22 said:


> Oh AWSOME yeah I barrel race I just don’t show horses ::


Oh that sounds really fun. Honestly, it is probably a smarter way to go, much more fun. 
I actually have a cow horse that I've done 4-H with, who loves to run barrels and speed events.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 25, 2021)

It


Baymule said:


> What grade does FFA start in? When I took FFA it started at 10th grade. I graduated in 1973 and you know what? I still have my old FFA jacket  hanging in my closet. 50 years later and I have kept that jacket always. I’d say being in FFA was a profound experience in my life. Kudos to you girl’s for following your heart and doing what you love.


 starts at 8 th grade here


----------

